# For those who passed (congrats)



## tauzreborn (Jul 20, 2011)

Could you briefly explain how you approached studying for the exam? Do you know how many hours or how long before the exam you started studying?

Also, was there any particular study guide or text book that was especially helpful.

One more thing, could you let us know how many years experience you have in structural engineering.

I took the Kaplan Course and tried both tests.

Vertical - 24/40, 2 Acceptable, 2 Unacceptable

Lateral - 28/40, 2 Acceptable, 2 Unacceptable

I have 7 years experience in Structural. 4 prior to graduating and 3 years and a Masters since.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Calif (Jul 20, 2011)

* 5 years experience

* no courses were taken for the SE exam

* Focused on three books only in addition to the code reference: NCEE sample test; Structural Engineering Refernece Mannual, Seismic and Wind Forces by Alan Williams. I spent an hour or so to flip through the book from Kaplan: Structural Engineering PE license Review problems and solutions, just to get some feeling of the past exam format and questions. And it helped me on truss design.

* Started in mid Jan, and only had 8-10 hours max to study every week

I think my daily work helped me as the test content is highly related to my work. So I can pick up things quick.

I have not bridge design background, but I do found the Structural engineering Refernece Mannual and NCEE samples are helpful. I wanted just to ignore bridge part, but during the test, I figure some bridge questions were not too hard.

Hope it helps.


----------



## ca_engineer (Jul 20, 2011)

Calif said:


> * 5 years experience* no courses were taken for the SE exam
> 
> * Focused on three books only in addition to the code reference: NCEE sample test; Structural Engineering Refernece Mannual, Seismic and Wind Forces by Alan Williams. I spent an hour or so to flip through the book from Kaplan: Structural Engineering PE license Review problems and solutions, just to get some feeling of the past exam format and questions. And it helped me on truss design.
> 
> ...


would you mind telling us your score? for multiple choice and essays. I am curious what was needed to pass. I think I was close so hopeful for next time.


----------



## Calif (Jul 20, 2011)

ca_engineer said:


> Calif said:
> 
> 
> > * 5 years experience* no courses were taken for the SE exam
> ...


There's no score provided but just saying "You passed."


----------



## ibbo (Jul 21, 2011)

I handled studying as work. Just had to put in the hours and get through as many problems as possible. I would reward myself almost every time I studied though, just to make it more bearable (typically food items). I figured that was "payment" for my studying services...for myself. It's cheaper than having to take the test multiple times (at least that's how I rationalized it).

I started about 12 weeks out from the test (although I had the benefit of reviewing structural concepts from the PE from a few months before). 15-20 hours/week. Probably 200 hours for the SE. About 110 from the PE (probably 30 of those structural). I have a list of items I studied at: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=16624

I have 4 years of experience.



tauzreborn said:


> Could you briefly explain how you approached studying for the exam? Do you know how many hours or how long before the exam you started studying?
> Also, was there any particular study guide or text book that was especially helpful.
> 
> One more thing, could you let us know how many years experience you have in structural engineering.
> ...


----------



## dave389 (Jul 21, 2011)

Calif said:


> I have not bridge design background, but I do found the Structural engineering Refernece Mannual and NCEE samples are helpful. I wanted just to ignore bridge part, but during the test, I figure some bridge questions were not too hard.
> Hope it helps.



Approximately how many of the morning problems were bridge problems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tauzreborn (Jul 21, 2011)

dave389 said:


> Calif said:
> 
> 
> > I have not bridge design background, but I do found the Structural engineering Refernece Mannual and NCEE samples are helpful. I wanted just to ignore bridge part, but during the test, I figure some bridge questions were not too hard.
> ...


I don't think that is something that should be discussed. That is on the verge of violating the rules of examination.


----------



## lhpriest (Jul 24, 2011)

I had 4 years experience when I started studying for the exam. I studied text books very heavily and also dissected every example problem I could find. I found that I did get a bit distracted when I would over think problems so during the exam I tried to catch myself if I started to read too much into a particular problem. I also found that studying the California Exams helped because they were more difficult from an analysis standpoint than the NCEES Exam.

I studied from about mid February up until the day before the April exam. Most sources say to take a break before the exam, but it was all I could think about so I continued to study to keep myself sane. I created several "cheat" sheets where I tabulated things like splice lengths and modulus of elasticity values for concrete. This seemed to help a little bit during the exam, if nothing more than to keep me calm.

About a month prior to the exam, I took a real practice test. I used the NCEES example book and didn't open the plastic until my mock exam, so all of the problems were new to me. I took the test in a very uncomfortable room, sitting in an uncomfortable chair with my references in the exact state that they were during the test, which is awkward in itself. I ate the same foods, drank the same amount of water...etc. I timed myself and had a family member stop me when time was up. Even in my practice test scenario, I experienced the same panic with time that I did during the real thing. When I took the actual test, it was almost as if I had done it before. I absolutely think this helped me pass.

One thing that I didn't do during the practice test that I decided to do during the real thing was skip all the bridge problems at first. I am a buildings person, so I figured I would give my best attempt at the ones that I had a shot at and if I ran out of time, I'd be guessing at the ones that I may not have gotten correct anyway. This made it so that I only had to take out the behemoth AASHTO code at the very end. During my practice test I think I wasted a lot of time just trying to maneuver that thing. I made sure to tab the AASHTO chapters and this helped to speed up the process of looking things up.

Best of luck studying!!


----------



## lhpriest (Jul 24, 2011)

tauzreborn said:


> dave389 said:
> 
> 
> > Calif said:
> ...



You can call NCEES or your state board and they will tell you the percentage of the multiple choice questions that are bridge problems.


----------



## FourstarSE (Jul 27, 2011)

Did you feel you needed the AASHTO Code for the exam? I have selected chapters but not the whole thing. I am trying to get a feel for the questions that might come up. Any suggestions?

Appreciated!


----------



## Chosen One (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks to the above posts for exam advice....I am taking both the vertical and lateral portions of the exam in October and I have 5 years experience. I have spent the past 6 weeks reviewing textbooks/manuals/codes and working through practice problems, studying about 10-15 hours a week. I passed the PE exam last October so a lot of topics are still fresh in my mind, as well as my daily work helps with many exam topics. I wanted to give myself a good broad review of all topics and as mentioned above, I also alternate my study schedule among times, places, and distractions to try and mentally prepare for anything at the exam site.

I plan to spend the next 8 or so weeks looking more in depth at topics, spending a week on a subject (steel, concrete, timber, masonry, AASHTO, Wind Loads, Seismic Loads, etc.) and doing tons of problems. The final few weeks will be used for another broad/comprehensive review and final preperation. I learned from PE preperation that I need to focus a lot more on doing problems than actual studying....but some topics I am literally having to teach myself so there is no way to get around it.

Anyone care to comment or critique my exam strategy above? Thanks to all the posters for the advice!


----------



## calpal (Aug 8, 2011)

Chosen One said:


> Thanks to the above posts for exam advice....I am taking both the vertical and lateral portions of the exam in October and I have 5 years experience. I have spent the past 6 weeks reviewing textbooks/manuals/codes and working through practice problems, studying about 10-15 hours a week. I passed the PE exam last October so a lot of topics are still fresh in my mind, as well as my daily work helps with many exam topics. I wanted to give myself a good broad review of all topics and as mentioned above, I also alternate my study schedule among times, places, and distractions to try and mentally prepare for anything at the exam site.
> I plan to spend the next 8 or so weeks looking more in depth at topics, spending a week on a subject (steel, concrete, timber, masonry, AASHTO, Wind Loads, Seismic Loads, etc.) and doing tons of problems. The final few weeks will be used for another broad/comprehensive review and final preperation. I learned from PE preperation that I need to focus a lot more on doing problems than actual studying....but some topics I am literally having to teach myself so there is no way to get around it.
> 
> Anyone care to comment or critique my exam strategy above? Thanks to all the posters for the advice!



You may have to iclude NCEES sample questions and answers in your exam preparation schedule as this is also very important as other candidates sugessed. I believe you are in the right track. Good luck in your exams.


----------



## calpal (Aug 8, 2011)

Chosen One said:


> Thanks to the above posts for exam advice....I am taking both the vertical and lateral portions of the exam in October and I have 5 years experience. I have spent the past 6 weeks reviewing textbooks/manuals/codes and working through practice problems, studying about 10-15 hours a week. I passed the PE exam last October so a lot of topics are still fresh in my mind, as well as my daily work helps with many exam topics. I wanted to give myself a good broad review of all topics and as mentioned above, I also alternate my study schedule among times, places, and distractions to try and mentally prepare for anything at the exam site.
> I plan to spend the next 8 or so weeks looking more in depth at topics, spending a week on a subject (steel, concrete, timber, masonry, AASHTO, Wind Loads, Seismic Loads, etc.) and doing tons of problems. The final few weeks will be used for another broad/comprehensive review and final preperation. I learned from PE preperation that I need to focus a lot more on doing problems than actual studying....but some topics I am literally having to teach myself so there is no way to get around it.
> 
> Anyone care to comment or critique my exam strategy above? Thanks to all the posters for the advice!



You may have to iclude NCEES sample questions and answers in your exam preparation schedule as this is also very important as other candidates sugessed. I believe you are in the right track. Good luck in your exams.


----------



## srikanth (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi every one thanks for all the discussion.

i saw that many people studied on their own. I cannot concentrate bez of family. Can any one suggest is School of PE good for vertical portion of the exam. i saw this april's results and got disappointed. out of 52 attended only 17 passed.

congrats to all those who passed. Do we need to take review course or can we study on our won. FROM now on.

I know review courses teach the same from text books but we only dedicate particular time for them. Please suggest good institutions that give good coaching.

*I am open to any one who wants to study with me in Rochester NY. I am also willing to pay some price for people who attended review courses and have their materials. *


----------



## McEngr (Aug 19, 2011)

lhpriest, calif, and others:

Thanks for your comments. Absolutely helpful for the exam!

I need to brush up on indeterminate structures. Can anyone recommend which methods are quickest/easiest in relevance on the exam? I am thinking problems will mostly comprise influence lines, multi-span, and other such beam indeterminate structures. Without going into too much detail (big brother is watching ) ), could you provide a little more insight as to whether the NCEES structural analysis problems are accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## McEngr (Aug 19, 2011)

McEngr said:


> lhpriest, calif, and others:
> Thanks for your comments. Absolutely helpful for the exam!
> 
> I need to brush up on indeterminate structures. Can anyone recommend which methods are quickest/easiest in relevance on the exam? I am thinking problems will mostly comprise influence lines, multi-span, and other such beam indeterminate structures. Without going into too much detail (big brother is watching ) ), could you provide a little more insight as to whether the NCEES structural analysis problems are accurate?
> ...


^^^^

In other words, are the NCEES example problems typical of what you actually experienced in terms of difficulty? Did anyone see a vibration of a multi-story type of problem? Thanks!


----------

